# becoming a back yard breeder



## akgriffin (Feb 5, 2008)

I got a buddy who is wanting to get a gsd for his 3yrd daughter to grow up with and protect her when she comes to visit with him(parents are divorced). As we talked today, he made a comment of maybe getting a pair to mate, and sell the pups for money, since in SE oklahoma, ppl want gsd's, but dont want to pay alot or travel far to get them. I told him please dont, cause the breed the hip problems and unless your doing it for the breed and not the money, dont do this. I also told him, what if a dog you sell does something like attack someone, i told him he probly could be held responsible in selling a mean dog to someone who doesnt know the breed. His reply was after i sell it, im not responsible. I quit the subject after that comment. what else can i say to discourage him from tryin this??


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

How about take him to a shelter to look at all the dogs that do not have homes? There are plenty of GSDs in shelters that are abandoned by people because someone wanted to make money, bred the pair they had, got tons of puppies, could not sell them, or someone got a puppy, but the puppy was too fearful, or shy, or aggressive and then they end up in shelters and get euthanized.

How about printing articles about all the health problems the shepherds have and how you won't know unless you do hip xrays and elbow xrays, if they have HD or ED... how about talking to him about temperament and how you won't know a truly good working shepherd unless you train them and title them, usually in SchH.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Or track all the GSDs available at pounds in Oklahoma for free. Or all the incidents you can track down about birthing gone bad.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

tell him he is responsible for any health problems most states have lemon laws and he could be sued


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Also, maybe you can tally up the cost of breeding- vet bills, kennel, food, vaccinations, etc. and show that he's not going to make that much money for the effort? maybe someone can chime in with these costs? He'd probably have to charge more than he thinks to make a lot of money from it.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=711899&page=1#Post711899

How about showing him the thread on breeding nightmares? And then tell him to make sure he has money for an emergency C-section at 3am on an early Sunday morning, then when the bitch dies, make sure he can take two or three weeks off work to nurse a litter of nine around the clock, which also means no full night's sleep for awhile.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

tell him to stick with keeping them as pets................


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

And after all that, just back off and let it sink in. People usually aren't willing to admit that you've changed their mind right off.


----------



## akgriffin (Feb 5, 2008)

I apoligize, i now realize i didnt write in the whole story, cause his comment through me for a loop. we are both in iraq right now, and i looked up on petfinder.com, found a lovely 5yr old male who's hose broke, and probly some ob training, and also says, but unproven, that his owner was mute and used hand signals to command him, and the owner died or went into a nursing home. I showed him to my buddy, but he isnt suppose to be home till june. 
I have a rescure female i got a year ago, before i came to iraq. I will also admit i have thought about breeding, but doing it for the lines, but **** no now...not after what yall wrote. i can see it would be more than i wanted. I would love to have this fella, but i get home from iraq in may, then ill be back here in sept or oct. i dont wanna put another burden on my wife or i might be sleeping in the truck with my dogs. i know this is long, and little off topic but thank you all for more info on how to keep him doin a grave injustice to the breed.


----------



## dreamofwrx (Sep 20, 2008)

In my experience unless someone is a true "dog" person, they really dont care, and are going to breed no matter what you tell them. Unfortunately, that is about 90% of people that own a dog. Just present the facts and hope for the best.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: dreamofwrxIn my experience unless someone is a true "dog" person, they really dont care, and are going to breed no matter what you tell them. Unfortunately, that is about 90% of people that own a dog. Just present the facts and hope for the best.


Like my cousin's







of a husband who BYB's GSDs, DDB and Boxers for money. His GSDs make me want to cry they're so shy and timid. The DDB sire has obvious hip problems and he figures he'll just do the Boxer tails himself (with no training)... all the explaining in the world hasn't gotten through to his ******* head...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Let your friend talk to me and I will inform him of the nightmares I have had with my GSD because I was dumb enough to get him from a BYB. Let him know the 10's of thousands of dollars I have spent in e-vet fees and testing. That doesn't even include his treatments. I thought I was getting a good deal and instead I got a dog (albeit he is wonderful) who has been sick for the past 7 years because of irresponsible people.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereOr track all the GSDs available at pounds in Oklahoma for free. Or all the incidents you can track down about birthing gone bad.


But make sure it is at a shelter that has mandatory spay/neuter for adoptions.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

My experience with people this dumb is to realize that nothing one can say will deter them once an idea gets into their heads. You can't talk reason to a person who is simply motivated by the prospect of money. And the law isn't much help when it comes to prosecuting these individuals after the disaster has happened. It's the dogs which suffer of course........ you can certainly try to educate this person by taking him to a shelter, explaining the cost in time and cash to raise a healthy litter - but be prepared for it to fall on deaf ears.

________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge

Anja GSD


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I would print out articles and let him read them. 
Show him pictures of all the animals that die in shelters everyday.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Tell him that with luck he will have ten little fuzz balls, which figures 180 tiny tonails that you can barely see to clip every week. I did it last night. Is there a trick??? The little boogers were squirming every which way, and at one point just as I was in mid clip, Jenna came up and licked me right across my face and glasses. Luckily, there were no casualties this time. Caring for the pups is no problem if I could just pass the toenails off on someone else. 

In another five weeks, I am going to be the authority on toenails.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Awww..Sue...where are pictures?!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Selzer,

I always go buy super strong reading glasses at the dollar store to trim the nails and get in the brightest light possible...it really helps. 

We had 18 puppies in two litters just two days apart....talk about going nuts over toenails......

One litter was THE squirmiest litter EVER and the only way I could get the job done was to enlist my daughter to hold puppy and she put food on her fingers to distract the little critter. So while the pup sucked her finger I could get 2 paws done ,...then dip her finger again.....lick lick...back two paws....This litter was CRAZY hard to trim....never seen anything like it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

had my nieces come over today, got pictures uploading in photobucket. They (the babies) had a blast. The pups went outside for the first time today. I will post in picts.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

dreamofwrx said:


> In my experience unless someone is a true "dog" person, they really dont care, and are going to breed no matter what you tell them. Unfortunately, that is about 90% of people that own a dog. Just present the facts and hope for the best.


 
Very sad but true....


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Print out some info or better yet get a video on the actual birthing process. It's pretty gross (IMO) and it may scare him off...


----------

